# مساحه حره لى فقط ، BY : Mina Elbatal



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2010)

*مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*







*سأدون هنا بحبر القلم سطور بسيطه متجدده* 

 *قد تكون بالنسبه لك (لكِ) مجرد سطور عابره
ولكن بالنسبه لى هى سطور من نزف **الحياه *
* سطور من رحم المعانه
**قد تكون فى مظهرها سطور عابره  ولكن فى حقيقة الامر هى رحم المعانه*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*احيانا نبحث  بكل طاقتنا عن الحب *
* ونجده بعد عناء فنسعد بلحظاته الجميله *
* ونرفر في الهواء كالطيور *
* ونستمتع بالاحاسيس النقيه التي لا يشوبها كذب او خداع *
* فنحلم بعش يجمع شمل عصفورين *
* فنصطدم بواقع مرير واقع مختلف تماما عن مسلسلات وافلام الزمن الجميل *
* نصطدم بواقع يفرض علينا ان نتقبله بكل استسلام ورضوخ 
وعندما نستفيق قليلا  نجد انفسنا في..... رحم المعانه.....مينا البطل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*دائماً يكّون الانسان فكره عن من يبحث عنهم
فكره عن من يحبهم
فكره عن تفاصيلهم
عن حياتهم
عن جمالهم
وحتى غفواتهم
ولكن حين يجد من يسكن قلبه
يترك كل هذه الابحاث بعيداً
ويتمنى ان يكون النصف الاخر المُكمل له
وسرعان ما يكتشف الصدمات والجروح
كل صدمه تلى الاخرى
وكل جرح اعمق من الاخر
وسرعان ما يتحطم ويعود من حيث اتى 
يعود الى رحم المعانه...Mina Elbatal


*​


----------



## dodoz (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

_ميرسى ليييك_
_كلام رااائع جداا_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

ميرسى يا دودوز نورتى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

بسجل متابعة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

_*كلام جميل يا حبي


واكيد متابع​*_


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

رحم المعانه

ايه الحجات الصعبة دي


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بسجل متابعة ​



تنورى يا قمر



mikel coco قال:


> _*كلام جميل يا حبي
> 
> 
> واكيد متابع​*_



تنور يا حبيبى



sparrow قال:


> رحم المعانه
> 
> ايه الحجات الصعبة دي



ولا صعبه ولا حاجه لو كان فى كلمتين اشد من كده كنت كتبتهم
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*كلام جميل ومؤثر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
متابعه............​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

محدش صدقني انا قلت انت فنان ومخبي علينا 
متابعة طبعا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*اشكر كل من مر من هنا

 ****************

 لم أكن اعرف ان الفراق بهذه القسوه
 لم أتخيل قط ان أرى ما رأيته اليوم
 كنت متوهماً بأنى دموعى لن يراه انسان على وجه الارض
 ولكن اليوم لا يوجد شخص لم يرى هذه الدموع
 كنت انظر لذلك الصندوق الخشبى الذى يحمل جسدها الطاهر وكلى دموع
 حقاً لم يمر عليا يوم مثل اليوم وامس 
 تألمتُ كثيراً عند سماع خبر انتقالها 
 ولكنى لم أتألم فى حياتى قط مثل الوقت الذى كنت احمل فيه ذلك الصندوق الذى يحمل جسدها الطاهر
 طوال فترة حياتى الماضيه لم ازرف دمعه واحده امام انسان قط
 ولكن اليوم ومع اخر لحظات كنت أرى فيها هذا الصندوق كنت اظن نفسى سأظل متماسكاً 
 ولكنى سرعان ما تطور الامر الى صياح كالنساء ودموع كالاطفال وأهات كالمرضى
 لم اشعر بنفسى وقتها حقا كنت اضعف مخلوق على وجه الارض 
 لم اشعر بهذا الضعف من قبل ولكنها حقاً تستحق الكثير
 رقدت بالامس على رجاء القيامه
أذكرينى يا ملاكى امام عرش النعمه

كُتبت بالدموع 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ Cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا*​
> 
> ******************​
> *لم أكن اعرف ان الفراق بهذه القسوه*
> ...


 



:download:




البقية فى حياتك يا مينا 

ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال 

شد حيلك


----------



## sparrow (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...



هشاركك الدموع


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك لتعزيتك



sparrow قال:


> هشاركك الدموع




ليتها تكفى
اشكرك لتعزيتك


----------



## abokaf2020 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز 
تذكر انها حيث لا يوجد تعب ولا حزن 
تذكر انها مع ابائنا الاولين والقديسين 
تذكر انها الان تطلب عنك وعنا جميعا امام عرش النعمة 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل


----------



## ponponayah (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...



*كلنا طبعا بنشاركك الالم 
والحزن
بس هى معاة 
اة فراقها صعب
بس هى فى احضانة دلوقتى
افتكرها بالفرح لانها ارتاحت من كل تعب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

_*متاابع   بجد كلام جميل يا مينا كالعادة *_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...


*لا لم تكن ضعيفا بل انسان  جميل صاحب قلب جميل وهى تستحق اكثر  من ذللك
الفرق  لا يعنى  فراق الاجساد  لكن  الروح دائما ما تكون بجوارنا  
ربنا يقويك
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

كلام في منتهى الروعة
واكيد متابعة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



+ cupid + قال:


> *اشكر كل من مر من هنا
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...


*ربنا يصبرك علي فراقها*
*فكرتني بجدتي الله يرحمها*
*اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

اشكر كل من مر من هنا


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*عمرك جربت احساس الحيره؟

يمكن اللي مجربهاش
ميحسش بيها
ميعرفش معانيها

اما اللي جربها
حاسس بيها
وعارف كويس اؤي معانيها
كنت زمان بقول
لا يوجد شئ يسمي الحيره ما دام يوجد شئ يسمي العقل
لكن ده زمان قبل ما أقع في الحيره
دلوقتي بقول
أن وجدت الحيره مع عقل مفكر
فالنتيجة الطبيعيه هي الجنون.

يمكن حد يستغرب كلامي
بس صدقوني انا دلوقتي بعطف علي المجانين 
اكيد اي شخص مجنون قبل ان يصل لمرحلة الجنون كان بيفكر في حاجه معينه وأكيد أكيد
كان محتار يعمل أيه وايه القرار المناسب لحل المشكله اللي اتجنن بسببها
ولأنه محتار ولأنه ايضا صاحب عقل مفكر 
 فحيرته أودت به الي الجنون

******************

تُري يا قدري هل حيرتى ستؤدي بي الي الجنون
ام أن الحيره ستؤدي بي الي ملجائي ، 
ستؤدي بي الي رحم المعانه ،،،،،،Mina Elbatal ‎
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*حيرة عاشق بلا حبيبه 

 حيرتنى حيرتى فتوهت انا بين صمت الكلام وحديث الصمت
 كنت دائما اجد مخرج لكلماتى ولكنى ها انا امامكم عارى من قاموس اللغه
 لا أجد ما يعبر عن احساسى لأنقل لكم حيرتى 
 بحثتُ فى قواميس لغات عديده ولكن جميع محاولاتى بأت بالفشل
 فأن كنت لا استطيع انا أجد ما يلائم احساسى فى لغتى الأم فكم بالاحرى فى اللغات الاخرى

 لا أخفيكم سراً بدئت معاناتى تزول ولكن بدئت حيرتى فى الازدياد
 كنتُ على وشك ان أتخذ قرار الرحيل ولكنى وجدت سيل من الاسئله التى ليس لها اجابه
 بدئت فى صراع لعلى أجد ما يخرجنى من حيرتى ولكنى اجدها تزداد يوماً بعد يوم
 كل يوم يزداد الامر سوءً
 كل يوم ابحث عن مخرج لهذه الحيره فلا أجد
 كل يوم تمر سعات الليل بطيئه كالسلحفاه
 كل يوم اجد نفسى مستلقياً على سريرى منغمساً فى تفكير بعيد

 وحينما تقترب عينى من النُعاس اجد تفكيراً اخر يشل ذلك الاحساس بالنُعاس 
 أجد ذلك التفكير فيزيد حيرتى ويزداد بؤسى 
 قد يكون هذا التفكير ليس بالامر المحزن
 وقد يكون بالامر المفرح ولكنه لا اعلم لماذا يزيد من حيرتى
 قررت كثييراً الرحيل ولكن شىء ما يمنعنى ، شىء ما يشدنى اليها 
 كل يوم احاول الوصول لقرار مصيرى قد يُغير مجرى حياتى
 كل يوم انام  عند الساعات الاؤلى من الصباح الباكر 
 واستيقظ قبل الساعات الاؤلى من الليل 
 كل يوم اناشد افكارى مرة اخرى لعلى اجد صدى لتلك الافكار فى مخيلة البعض
 ولكن يبدو ان الامر يزداد سوءً لا احد يشعر ولا احد يهتم
 وكيف لى انا الشقى ان اهتم بأهتمام الاخرين بى
 فمنذ متى وانا أخذ اراء الاخرين !!
 فهذا قرارى وحدى ساخذه وحدى
 وساخوض تلك المغامره الشاقه وحدى لعلى أجد قرار يزيل اتعابى

 وأن لم أجد فلا بأس فمكانى محفوظ وموجود فى رحم المعانة ،،،، Mina Elbatal


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*أحساس غريب*

*احساس غريب حينما أشعر بدوار فى رأسى
  يجعلنى اتخبط يميناً ويساراً بحثاً عن ملجأ ومنقذ
  أنظر متخبطاً بين جدارن الحياه لعلى أجد من ينتشلنى من حيرتى 
  ولكن هيهات فكل من حولى انا منقذهم وملجأهم الوحيد
  لست أعلم ما فى الحياه المقبله من عثرات 
  ولكن ما يشغل حيرتى حقاً هل سأكون انا كما دوماً أنا 
أرفض الهزيمه 
أرفض البحث عن المجهول
أرفض أن أعيش كما يعيش مُعظم شباب جيلى يبحثون عن اللا معلوم
ويلهثون وراء ملذات وقتيه ويعيشون يومهم دون النظر لمستقبل أفضل
ولا أعلم هل هم سعيدين بذلك أم انهم يهابون حتى التفكير فى المستقبل
هل هو مظلم أمامهم كما هو مظلم أمامى
  ولكن دوماً أشعر ان المغامره تكمن بالظلمات
فالظلمه تصنع رجال
  فهل حقاً سأعبر كل ظلمات الحياه القادمه وسأنجو بنفسى ومن معى الى بر الامان
لأعيش حياه أفضل .
  وسط مستقبل ملىء بعلامات الاستفهام ووسط سماء تعكرها غيوم كثييره
  ووسط طرُقات تكاد تكون مظلمه بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى
  أشعر ببصيص من ألامل والتفاؤل يمتزج معهم الخوف من المجهول 
 كل هذا يعتثر بداخلى مولداً سؤالاً وحيداً
 هل ما هو أتٍ سينتشلنى ومن معى من رحم المعانة ? ،،، Mina Elbatal
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*اية الجمال دة يا مينا*

*تسلم ايدك ومتاابعة اكيد للموضوع* ​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*




+ cupid + قال:


> *مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 الله الله...

روعة...

ميرسي الك...



> *أرفض البحث عن المجهول
> أرفض أن أعيش كما يعيش مُعظم شباب جيلى يبحثون عن اللا معلوم
> ويلهثون وراء ملذات وقتيه ويعيشون يومهم دون النظر لمستقبل أفضل
> ولا أعلم هل هم سعيدين بذلك أم انهم يهابون حتى التفكير فى المستقبل
> ...


ههههههههه...

الآتي اعظم...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أحساس غريب*




+ cupid + قال:


> *احساس غريب حينما أشعر بدوار فى رأسى
> يجعلنى اتخبط يميناً ويساراً بحثاً عن ملجأ ومنقذ
> أنظر متخبطاً بين جدارن الحياه لعلى أجد من ينتشلنى من حيرتى
> ولكن هيهات فكل من حولى انا منقذهم وملجأهم الوحيد
> ...



حلوه يامون بس كئيبه 
تسلم ايدك وابقى اكتب حاجه تفرحنا 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



nerooo_jesus قال:


> *اية الجمال دة يا مينا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ومتاابعة اكيد للموضوع* ​




ميرسى يا قمر
يشرفنى متابعتك


----------



## back_2_zero (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

كلام جميل اوى يا كيوبيد 
ياريت كل بعرف اكتب زيك كدا 
انا بعرف احس و اتعذب بس ​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*



christianbible5 قال:


> الله الله...
> 
> روعة...
> 
> ...





+sweety kokey+ قال:


> حلوه يامون بس كئيبه
> تسلم ايدك وابقى اكتب حاجه تفرحنا
> ​





back_2_zero قال:


> كلام جميل اوى يا كيوبيد
> ياريت كل بعرف اكتب زيك كدا
> انا بعرف احس و اتعذب بس ​





ميرسى يجماعه لمروركم

نورتو


----------



## Alexander.t (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: أحساس غريب*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> كل هذا يعتثر بداخلى مولداً سؤالاً وحيداً
> هل ما هو أتٍ سينتشلنى من رحم المعانة ? ،،، Mina Elbatal
> *​




لم أكن ادرى ان النهايه ستأتى بهذه السرعه 
لم اتوقع قط ان يتحول المجهول فى لحظه عابره الى بركان خامل
هو حقاً خامل ولكنه قد يثور وينفجر فى أى لحظة 
لم  اشعر قط  بحرارة المجهول ولا اعرف هل السبب فىّ ام انه فى من حولى 
فى كل الاحوال النتيجه قد حُسمت والسوال الذى اعتثر بداخلى منذ فتره وجدت له الاجابه.
 وهى العوده الى* رحم المعانه ،،، **Mina Elbatal*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

أول مرة اشوف الموضوع دة

بجد يمكن افضل موضوع شفته ف العام
جامد جدا يا مينا 
احلى تقييم


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفه اكتب حاجه غير ان كل اللى كاتبه ده حلو اوووى​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> أول مرة اشوف الموضوع دة
> 
> بجد يمكن افضل موضوع شفته ف العام
> جامد جدا يا مينا
> احلى تقييم


*صدقنى فى مواضيع احلى بكتييييير
ميرسى يا مان على المجامله الرقيقه
ويارب تكون بخير وتظهر ونطمن عليك*



fullaty قال:


> مش عارفه اكتب حاجه غير ان كل اللى كاتبه ده حلو اوووى​



*ميرسى جدا يا fullaty 
ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

جميل يا مينا
واكيد حالي متابع


----------



## خواطر (4 أبريل 2011)

أقل ما يقال عن كتاباتك أنها رااااائعة

رغم أنها جميعها يتخللها الحزن يا مينا



وأكيد تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> جميل يا مينا
> واكيد حالي متابع



الجميل هو مرورك
تنورني حبيبي


خواطر قال:


> أقل ما يقال عن كتاباتك أنها رااااائعة
> 
> رغم أنها جميعها يتخللها الحزن يا مينا
> 
> ...



اشكرك لكلامك الجميل
تنوري


----------



## أنجيلا (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: مـ♥ـــســـ♥ـاحــ♥ـــه حــ♥ـــره لـ♥ــــى فـ♥ــــقــ♥ــط*

*واااااااااااااو يا مينا كلام هايل *
*اول مرة اخذ بالي من الموضوع *
*حلو اوي*
*والاحلى الجزء ده*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عمرك جربت احساس الحيره؟*
> 
> 
> *يمكن اللي مجربهاش*
> ...




*صح مليون في المية* 
*تسلم ايدك يا بطل*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2011)

نورتي يا انجي
واشكرك لكلامك الجميل


----------



## نغم (14 مايو 2011)

*مينا البطل سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك *
*شكرا للكلمات الجميلة *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يا نغم
*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مايو 2011)

*تتزاحم العلاقات امامى *
* فلا اعرف عدد من عرفتهم ولكنى اعرف جيد عدد من احببتهم*
* وبالرغم من معرفتى بعددهم الا اننى لم اجد فيهم من هى*
* كامله او بمعنى ادق لم اجد فيهم اهم شروطى*
* فكل منهما تتميز عن الاخرى بأشياء *
* انا اعلم  بأننى لن اجد من هى فى مُخيلتى*
* ولكنى قد مللت احاسس التعداديه فى العلاقات وقد مللت الارتباط*
* اعتقد بأننى فقدت القدره على الثقه بأشياء معينه لا استطيع ذكرها*
* واعتقد ايضاً بأننى يجب ان اتوقف فوراً عن كل هذه النزوات التى لا طائل منها سوى المزيد من الاضطرابات النفسيه *
* أشعر بأن كل الاشياء ضدى واشعر بأن جميعهم يعودون الى حياتهم الطبيعيه بعد الفراق ويقولون كان فى حياتنا رجل*
* ولكنى بعد كل فراق اشعر بأننى أتعس رجل على الارض*
* على الرغم بأنى لم اخدعهم الا انى اشعر بالتعاسه لكونى*
* اضفت الى مذكراتى نزوه جديده واسئله تشكيكيه جديده تضاف الى قائمة اسئله طويله ارددها بينى وبين نفسى بحث عن اجوبه حينما انوى الارتباط العاطفى بفتاه*
* فتباً لكل شاب متعدد العلاقات ، لا يعرف معنى ذلك التعدد .*
* ولا ادرى هل جميعهم مثلى يفكرون مثلما افكر*
* ام اننى حتى فى هذا التفكير مختلف*
* لا اعرف ماذا افعل ولكنى تائه بنزوات وعلاقات منها من هو مضى ومات  ومنها من هو قائم ومنها من هو سيكون*
* قد يكون من وجهة نظرك شىء مفيد*
* ولكنه من وجهة نظرى هو ،،،، رحم المعانه*
* فليتنى استطيع ان اترك هذه المعانه*
* وليتنى استطيع ان اعود بالزمن لامنع نفسى عن الدخول فى اى علاقة ، حب ان كانت او نزوه*
* لاعود مثل جميع من هم فى مثل سنى حينما يريدون الارتباط لا يكون فى جعبتهم قائمه من الاسئله يبحثون لها عن اجابات فى هذه الفتاه*
* ولكن ليكون تفكيرى برىء مثل الاطفال*
* فهل حقاً استطيع ان اصل بتفكيرى الى هذه الدرجه من السطحيه فى الارتباط*
* ليتنى استطيع واترك ،،،، رحم المعانه *
* Mina Elbatal*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*ليتنى أستطيع أن ابحث مجدداً عن حبيبه
 اعتقد بأننى فقدت القدره ليس على الحب كونى لازلت عشاق ولكنى لا أعلم ماذا أعشق
 ولكنى فقدت قدرة البحث عن حبيبه
 فحولى الكثيرات ولكنى لم أتخيلهم قط كحبيبتى
 ولكنى حقاً احتاج ان انطقها مره واخرى
 وأشعر بأنها خارجه من كيانى
 أحتاج ان أشعر باننى ذو قيمه اخرى سوى جمع الاموال وسداد المديوانات
 ودفع ايجار المحل اول كل شهر
 أحتاج ان تخرج منى كلمة أحبتتك التى باتت بداخلى فتره كبيره لم تخرج لفتاه  اعتكفت عن الحب وايضاً اعتكفت عن البحث عن حبيبه
 فحولى كثيرات الا انى لم أفكر ولو لمره واحد ان احدهم تصلح لشغل هذا المنصب
 فهو ليس منصب وزارى ولكن بالنسبه لى قد يكون اهم من ذلك بكثير
 فمن تسحتق ان تشغل هذ المنصب ؟ فى الحقيقه لا أعلم
  ومن تستحق ان اقول لها أحببتك ؟ ايضاً لا اعلم
 مهترات تجتاح تفكيرى فكيف لا اغوص فى علاقة حب جديده
 وكيف أغض البصر عن كل هؤلاء الذين يغوصون فى علاقات حب جديده كل يومين ؟ فهل فقدت القدره على الغيره ايضاً
 أعتقد باننى فقدت القدره على اشياء كثيره الا العيش بداخل رحم المعانه فمنذ زمن اطلقو عليا فارس الاحزان
 وانا لا أجد فرق بين فارس الاحزان وبين العيش داخل رحم المعانه
 كلها معانه ولكل معانه رونقها الخاص
 اشعر بأننى اعيش داخل هيكل ذاتى متفرد بمعانتى*
* احتاج ان أخرج من ذلك الهيكل الذى وضعت نفسى بداخله*
*وأعيش فى الحياه حتى لو لفتره قصيره*
*اخرج فيها من ذلك الهيكل الذى يتسم بالوحده القاتله
واقولها صراحة تباً لذلك الهيكل الذى تقوعقت فيه حول نفسى
ورفضت حتى الخروج منه
لاستنشق رائحة ورده جميله قد يتغير معها المعبد ذو اللون الاسود الكاتم الى الوردى
واعيش فى هذا المعبد الوردى فتره
لست اهتم بالوقت
فيكفينى ساعه واحده ورديه حقيقه
تمحى عن ذاكرتى سنين غربتى داخل هذا المعبد الاسود
تمحى عن ذاكرتى هيكلى الخاص الذى رستمه لنفسى
ووضعتها داخله
تمحى سنين غربه داخل وطنى
تمحى كل اثار العذبات التى تشهدها نفسيتى
فهذه العذبات كأنها محفوره على جسدى
كمعتقل تحت الارض يعذبونه 
فلا يعرف سبب عذباته
وهم ايضا لا يعرفون سبباً لتعذيبه
فانا اعطى الاوامر لكل ما بداخلى ان يعذبنى
دون أن اسأل نفسى ما هو السبب؟
أتحمل عذبات نفسى 
لكى أثبت للجميع باننى قادر على تحمل أى شىء
فيا له من غباء 
احياناً نعذب انفسنا دون ان ندرى
ولا نكتفى بهذ العذبات بل نلقى بها فى رحم المعانه
لنغوص دخل تلك المعانه فلا نشعر ببصيص أمل 
فندمن المعانه وندمن الاحساس بالعيش داخل رحمه
ليكون كل يوم ولاده جديده لنا من داخل هذا الرحم
فنشتاق له وكأنه الملجأ الوحيد لنا
فتباً لذلك الرحم الذى نعيش فيه يوميا ولا نشعر
اتمنى ان ترحلى عنى ايتها المعانه
وتأخذى معكى مهدى داخلك
وأتركينى اعيش ولو ساعه واحده ورديه
بدون ذلك الرحم ،،،،، رحم المعانه Mina Elbatal
*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يوليو 2011)

كلالام جميل وحزين 
انا مدركه شعورك دائما 
بس نصحتي ليك توقف فتره 
عيد حسابتك واعرف في المستقبل انت عايز ايه وممكن تتنازل في شريك حياتك عن ايه 
وحاول تشغل نفسك الفتره دي باي حاجه بعيده عن كل علاقاتك السابقه


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2011)

*لا تبحث عن الحب ... فستلقاه حتماً فى الطريق ..
لا تبحث عن الحب .. بل دعه يجدك هو ..

اعتقد ان هذه الكلمات لك ..

**يا قلـب ...
لكم رافقتك ... 
كم وافقتك ...
كم وكم حملتك على كتفي ..
حملتك مهزوماً ومنتصراً 
لملمت أشلائك من ساحات العشق 
ألا تأتى اليوم وتوافقني .. ؟
يا قلب .. 
لقد أضنيتني بحبك ببركانك ..
بموجك وطوفانك ..
أفراحك وأحزانك ..
أدميت أرجلي على أشواكك 
تمشي كالضرير المتعالي 
قدم بلا خطوة بلا طرق .. 
فلا فرح يدوم ولا طاقة .. 
للمزيد من أشجانك .. 
فلا تعاتبني ... 
ألا يمكنك أن تغفوا قليلاً ... 
ألا يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش سعيداً 
هل للسعادة مكان معك .. ؟
أيها الخافق الخانق 
نحن فى عالم قاسي .. 
ألا يمكن أن تفارقني .. ؟! 
أحسد البعض من المحظوظين 
فمكان القلب منهم .. 
ثروات ومصالح ومعين شبق 
لا يشبع .. 
**** 
 ألا تدعني قليلاً أتعلم .. 
أتنسم ...
الهواء الطلق ..
من المدن .. 
من الريف ..
أسبح فى المطلق ..
علنى أجني شيئاً من قطيف ..
فما للفارس من جواد معك 
أنت أعزل 
بلا أدرع ..
رواق مهجور نحيف ..
فما للكلمة صفحات ترتديها 
لم تعد للأحبار أقلام 
تسكبها .. 
تتشكل بين سطورها 
تسكنها ..
تحتضر فيها ..
ألا تصمت دهراً ... ؟ 
كفانى منك صياحاً .. 
كل ليلة تأتي ..
تقض مضجعي ..
تطلب مني أن تختبي 
تذرف أدمعك ..
تطلب مني العلاج وتشتكي ..
وما أنا بطبيب ..
ولا قديس فيك أشفع ..
تطلب وتطلب .. 
ألبي ولا تكتفي ..
سئمت أنينك .. مثالياتك .. 
المجنحة فوق السحاب 
ولا مكان لها على أرضنا .. 
ما من دستور يقرها ..
ولا قانون يحميها ..
همس رقيق لا يقوى 
على الوقوف ..
ظمآن يطلب المسقى ...
أقدم له كل مساء الوصفه 
ولا يصح بدنه ... 
لا يتعافى ..
يتمرغ فى عذابه الحميم ...
فأنت ملاك فى قلب الجحيم ..
ماذا تفعل هناك .. 
صارخ تنادى فى آذان صماء 
فما المنفعة 
من ترتجي .. 
قابلت من قابلت .. 
هل أحببت .. ؟ 
من أحببت .. ؟
أمازال هنالك قلب وفي .. ؟
ماذا كانت الحصيلة .. ؟
كفانى منك يا قلب 
لم أعد أحتملك 
فهل قبلاً تحملتني .. 
يا من كنت قلبي .. 
ولو لمرة .. 
ألا توافقنى ... 
قدم أوراق الإستقالة
 إذهب عني وإختفي ..*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> كلالام جميل وحزين
> انا مدركه شعورك دائما
> بس نصحتي ليك توقف فتره
> عيد حسابتك واعرف في المستقبل انت عايز ايه وممكن تتنازل في شريك حياتك عن ايه
> وحاول تشغل نفسك الفتره دي باي حاجه بعيده عن كل علاقاتك السابقه


*الموضوع معايا مش توقف او استمرار الموضوع اصعب من كده بكتييير* ،* للاسف حتى الكلمات مش هتقدر تعبر عن الاحساس
نورتى يا قمر 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *.
> قدم أوراق الإستقالة
> إذهب عني وإختفي ..*​



*ياريت صدقينى يقدم الاستقاله
بجد هيبقى أفضل حاجه عملها فى حياته
نورتينى يا وايت*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع جميييييييل جدا وحساس*
*ياريت الواحد يمحي صفحاته السابقة ويبتدي صفحة جديدة بيضا نقية*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل جدا وحساس*
> *ياريت الواحد يمحي صفحاته السابقة ويبتدي صفحة جديدة بيضا نقية*​



*ياريت يا روكا بجد
نورتينى*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يوليو 2011)

*بدئت الاحزان من جديد تعود الىّ*
* فبعد اخر فراق منذ فتره قريبه*
* اخترق جسدى فراق جديد*
* يبدو أن الحزن سيظل دائماً يتبعنى*
* يبدو بأننى فى مرحلة ادمانه*
* فأشعر بأننى اتجرع الكأس الاخير لأدمن الحزن*
* قد يتبقى لى كأس  لادخل مرحلة الادمان*
* الا ان هذا الكأس الذى يهدد حياتى ويشل تفكيرى*
* لن يجعلنى فقط أدمن الحزن ولكن نتائجه ستحول الى أبعد من ذلك بكثيير*
* أراى امامى هذا الكأس وانا اراى أمى بهذه الحاله*
*فهل ساتجرع الكأس الاخير لأدمن الحزن واعيش حقاً بقية عمرى داخل رحم المعانه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

كلامك مؤثر جدا
ويعلم ربنا من امبارح وانا متضايقة وانهاردة لما عرفت الخبر زعلت اكتر
ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم يارب
محدش صدقني بيزعل علطول


> *المزمور المائة و السادس عشر*
> 
> 
> 1 *أحببت لأن الرب يسمع                  صوتي، تضرعاتي *
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2011)

*نورتى يا روكااااااا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2011)

*كل ما أحس ان السفينه خلاص قربت تخش بر الامان
احس انى برجع تانى لعواصف وأعصاير
المشكله فين مش عارف 
المشكله أيه هى اصلاً برضه مش عارف
أحساس بالمجهول يجتاح الطريق اللامعلوم
تخيل ان تتبنى فكره مجهوله لصاحبها ، ماذا ستبنى بتلك الفكره الذى لا يعرفها حتى صاحبها 
مجرد التفكير فى المستقبل هو شىء لا يسكتنى فقط عن الحديث وانما حتى عن التفكير.
فأى مستقبل أُفكر فيه وانا حائر بين الفكره المجهوله والمستقبل اللامعلوم
هل يكفينى قناعتى بأننى قادر على فعل أى شىء
ام يكفينى تطلعات الاخرين الى امكانياتى الفكريه التى تؤهلانى الى ما سأختاره بنفسى
كل الاحاديث حالياً تشعرنى بالروتين
حتى الحديث مع المقربين ، أشعر بضيقه وملل ، كل الوجوه أصبحت عابثه
وكل الاقلام متشابهه ، لم يشبع أحد غرورى سوى فتاه أحببتها منذ زمن،
هى الوحيده التى أشبعت غرورى ، ورغم انها هى الوحيده التى أشبعت غرورى الى  انى انظر لها الان على انها فتاه كبقية الفتيات تمتلك مجرد أشياء لم  تمتلكها الاخريات ولكن فى نفس الوقت ايضاً الاخريات يمتلكون اشياء لم  تمتلكها هى
فقد سئمت التشابه*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2011)

*فلتذهب اذاً الى مدن الاحلام ... والى ساحات الاحزان ... *
*ابحث عن امرأه تعلمك كيف يكون الحب ... وكيف يكون العشق ...*
*ابحث عن امرأه .. تشعر بين يديها انك طفل .. وانها ابنه .. 
انها فيلسوف .. وانك سوفسطائى يبحث عن الهدايه معها ..
 امرأه تعشق ضياعها .. وتتمنى الا تفيق من سكرها ... 
ابحث عنها فى مدن الاحلام .. وفى ساحات الاحزان.. 
فأنت تحتاج لامرأه تختلف .. 
امرأه لا ترضى غرورك ... بل تحطمه ..
هذه هى المرأه التى ستعشقها للأبد ..*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *فلتذهب اذاً الى مدن الاحلام ... والى ساحات الاحزان ... *
> *ابحث عن امرأه تعلمك كيف يكون الحب ... وكيف يكون العشق ...*
> *ابحث عن امرأه .. تشعر بين يديها انك طفل .. وانها ابنه ..
> انها فيلسوف .. وانك سوفسطائى يبحث عن الهدايه معها ..
> ...


*تفتكرى فى حد ممكن يحطم غرورى 

نورتى يا وايت *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2011)

*قد اكون المذنب الاؤل والاخير فى حق نفسى
 ولكنى لم ارتكب كل هذه الخطايا وحدى
كل زنب اقترفته كان ورائه انثى 
اصرارى على انهاء علاقة الحب الاؤل كان بسببها ( انثى ).
الوقوف امامى لعدم اتمام زيجه بنظرى كانت ستكون ناجحه لما فيها من جوانب  اساسيه لاتمام هذه الزيجه اهمها الحب ، ايضا من وقفت امامى كانت ، انثى  ولكنها كانت انثى مختلفه فهذه الانثى هى سبب وجودى فى الحياه ولم أكن قادر  على رفض طلب لها .

كل نزوه من نزواتى كانت بأنثى مختلفه وجميع نزواتى وحتى علاقاتى العاطفيه  فشلت ، فشلت فى تحقيق ابسط الاشياء فى الحياه ونجحت فى تحقيق اصعبها  تعقيداً ، الامور معى مازالت تصير نحو الاسوء
فكل شىء كنت اراه يسير كما كنت مخطط له بدء يسير بالاتجاه العكسى تماماً ، بدء وكأنه يفعل ضد رغباتى وعكس كل ما فكرت فيه وخططت له.
فقد أبدء من جديد ، ولن يتبقى لى مما زرعته السنوات الماضيه أى شىء ، وقد لا أحتاج البدء من جديد
فهل سابدء من جديد ام سأكمل ما انا عليه الان فى الحقيقه لا أعرف ولكنى ادرك تماماً كم الصعوبات التى سأوجهها فى حين بدئت من جديد


*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أغسطس 2011)

*حينما كنا نتقابل على ارصفة الانتظار كنت استمتع بتلك اللحظات من الانتظار
كنت اتخيلك كيف ستاتى وأى فستان سترتديه ، كنتُ أنتظرك ولهفتى فى لقائك تقتلنى .
اما الان وعلى نفس ارصفة الانتظار استمتع بخيانتك ،،،، كما تستمتعى انتى بفراقنا Mina Elbatal






 *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ها انا امامكم انسان من الصفر سيبدء ، وسأعود لما كنت عليه قبل سنوات.
كل ما كتبته قبل الان شىء وما أكتبه الان هو شىء مختلف تماماً
كل الاحاديث والاحاسيس لا تفى بالغرض لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن ما بداخلى فقط الرغبه فى غـُــربه حقيقيه ، فانا الان فى غـُربه ولكنى سأحولها لـُغربه حقيقيه وأأمل أن اتحول معها الى شخص جديد ، فالذي يكتب الان لا يرقى لأن يكون انسان بل قد يكون بقايا أنسان يكتب من رحم معانة القدر والظروف ،،،، mina elbatal
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااائع يامينا ربنا يفرحك دايما​​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>رااااااااااااااائع يامينا ربنا يفرحك دايما​​</b>


*منوره يا كرستينا*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*مــابينَ مـاضٍ مــؤلـمٍ ,,,وحــاضرٍ أشَــدُّ ألمــاً,,,مــازلــتُ أمــضــي فى حياه سوداويه بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى ،، فلا معنى للحب مادام لا توجد أنثى تستحقه ،، ولا معنى للأبتسامه طالما مصطنعه ، كل الاشياء تتغير وفقاً لمفهوم الزمن ، فلا مكان للحظ مع انسان يعبث باهوائه ولا مكان للصدفه مع انسان لا يمتلك وقت فراغ ، كل الاشياء تبددت ، وكل الوجوه اصبحت عابثه حتى وان كانت تعلوها الابتسامه ،، كل الاشياء اصبحت ملكيه عامه ولا مكان للخصوصيه فكلنا نعشق التطفل وكلنا لا نملك القدره على تحمل اعباء الحياه
فتباً لنا ولتلك الحياه ،، !!! ،،،، mina elbatal
*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك يامينا ومتبقاش رحم المعاناهوتبقى اسعد سعيد


----------



## Alexander.t (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مازلت اعيش ع امل ان اجدك فى يوم من الايام ،
 فقناعاتى الان ان كل من عرفتهم وتركتهم لم يكونو الا نزوات ،
 هل ساعيش حياتى ع النزوات ؟!
 من الان اعلنها لا للنزوات بعد الان .

 عندما اجدك ساتزوجك ولن اتركك فقط حينما تكونى انتى كما تخيلتك
 وما اصعب تخيلاتى !*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2013)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يامينا ومتبقاش رحم المعاناهوتبقى اسعد سعيد




منوره يا سندريلا


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تسجيل متابعة




لم تعدى بحاجه للمتابعه هنا فى ذاك الموضوع فلم تعد رحم المعانه هى بيتى وانما الجنه التى أعيش فيها الان هى بيتى
فان كنتى تحبى المتابعه تابعى جنتى من هنا 

--------

اتمنى من اختى الغاليه دونا نبيل  تقفل الموضوع !


----------

